# Glock 19 Gen 4



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

For the past few months I've researched a lot of different pistol makes. I shot quite a few and finally narrowed it down to getting a Glock. After shooting all the different models they have I narrowed it down to the 19 in the Gen 4. Unfortunately I made this decision just a few days beore the Newtown shooting happened and every 19 disappeared. Finally got one last night at Salvo guns in Layton. I've loved it so far, I carried it all day at Weber State today and it concealed like a charm (don't wory I have my CFP). I shot it for the first time tonight after work and was really surprised at the lack of recoil and the amount of control you still have even immediately after shooting. I put 100 rounds through her with no problems. Below was an average target, shot at 35 feet. Definitely some room for approvement but I'll take it for the first day out.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a 19, gen 2, my favorite handgun to shoot. Have 6 other handguns, it is hands down my favorite. Make sure you get some good ammo and the 9mm will be all you ever need, don't let anyone tell ya otherwise.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Agreed, with today's bullet technology a 9mm is just as good as a .40, I prefer 9 to 40 as I am a better shot with 9. No sense in having a bigger caliber if you can't hit anything with it, plus 9 gives you two more rounds on average than 40 and last thing is it is cheaper to shoot. I think the 19 has to be one of the most ideal carry guns out there.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I love my G19 Gen 4. It is my standard CC pistol - the perfect size. It actually conceals every bit as well IWB as the subcompact G27 I used before. With +P 124-gr Speer Gold Dots or similar premium bonded core ammo it seems to be very effective, yet controllable.

I did have a brass ejected into the face issue when I got the Gen 4 in Nov 2011. Glock sent out a different profile ejector to install and it cured the issue.

I really like the RTF grip finish on the Gen 4 and the larger mag release.

My G27 hates its new brother though: "_you never take me out anymore..._"

G19 with a hybrid Ranger Rig IWB holster from HHHolsters http://www.hhholsters.com/ an excellent and very comfortable IWB at a great price.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> I love my G19 Gen 4. It is my standard CC pistol - the perfect size. It actually conceals every bit as well IWB as the subcompact G27 I used before. With +P 124-gr Speer Gold Dots or similar premium bonded core ammo it seems to be very effective, yet controllable.
> 
> I did have a brass ejected into the face issue when I got the Gen 4 in Nov 2011. Glock sent out a different profile ejector to install and it cured the issue.
> 
> ...


That holster set-up looks awesome. I've been eying a crossbreed super tuck but they are a pretty penny. Any complaints with your holster?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The ergo changes on the Gen 4's are great. I don't think they needed the new springs though, I never heard of the 9mm's having any trouble. Probably doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The Ranger Rig holster has been great and basically offers the features of the Crossbreed at a lesser price. The guy who makes them in FL with a home business is a good guy that stands behind his product. I lost the screw that holds a clip on (locktite!) and he sent out another at no charge. You have a range of leather colors to choose from and he will emboss whatever you want on yours.

He had a specific forum with user input on this gun forum:
http://www.sksboards.com/smf/index.php?board=67.0

I think the only reason Glock went to the double recoil spring on the 19/17 is because they felt it was an improvement for the .40 23/22 models - but they wanted to keep uniformity throughout this frame size for production reasons so for that reason only the 9mms got it too.


----------

